# Problème Iomega Screenplay après formatage



## LouSHa (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un disque iomega 500 Go screenplay, je l ai formaté en FAT32 (partition MBS), le disque fonctionne bien en tant que disque dur, mais il ne fonctionne plus au niveau de la TV, de plus il est écrit sur mon écran TV : "partition not found".

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas pris la peine de sauvegarder les données avant formatage.

Pouvez-vous m'aider svp, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il faut aussi réinstaller des fichiers que je n'ai plus...

Merci


----------



## darkslide (17 Août 2010)

Question: pourquoi reformatter en FAT32?

Copier du site d'IOMEGA

"_Le disque dur du ScreenPlay Director est expédié préformaté avec un système de fichiers NTFS. Celui-ci prend en charge la lecture multimédia sur un téléviseur et optimise également les performances avec Windows XP et Windows Vista_
_. _
_Le disque dur du ScreenPlay Director peut également être formaté sur FAT32 ; ceci n'est cependant pas recommandé en raison de l'inefficacité et des contraintes liées au système de fichiers FAT32. Par exemple, le système de fichiers FAT32 a une limite de taille de fichier maximum de 4 Go, donc les vidéos plus volumineuses ne peuvent pas être copiées sur un volume au format FAT32_."


----------



## LouSHa (17 Août 2010)

J'ai formaté le disque dur afin de pouvoir y mettre des données depuis Imac, car initialement je pouvais lire les fichiers dessus mais pas écrire.

Que puis-je faire maintenant afin de rendre ce disque à nouveau utilisable sur ma TV ?

Merci


----------



## mikiki_8 (18 Août 2010)

hello,
j'ai le même problème que *LouSHa* et je n'arrive pas à récupérer de firmware pour réinitialiser mon disque multimédia.
Si quelqu'un peut aider !
@++

m!ke


----------



## darkslide (18 Août 2010)

Etape 1: https://iomega-eu-fr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/iomega_eu_fr.cfg/php/enduser/cci/product.php

Choisir le produit

Etape 2: Choisissez un modèle

Etape 3: Sélectionnez votre système d'exploitation

Etape 4: Rdv sur "*Télécharger des logiciels et des pilotes"*


----------



## LouSHa (22 Août 2010)

rien à télécharger sous mac os :-((



darkslide a dit:


> Etape 1: https://iomega-eu-fr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/iomega_eu_fr.cfg/php/enduser/cci/product.php
> 
> Choisir le produit
> 
> ...


----------



## darkslide (23 Août 2010)

Au contraire - il y a le micrologiciel pour le Screenplay Director. (En autres termes, le 'firmware')

De toute façon, je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous cherchez à re-initialiser le 'firmware' car il n'est même pas sur le disque - donc si vous changez/re formatter de disque, il n'y à pas de problème - pourquoi pas simplement re-formatter en MAC OS étendu et re-essayer....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h07 ----------




LouSHa a dit:


> rien à télécharger sous mac os :-((



Correction:

"*Merci*, mais il n'y a rien à télécharger..."


----------



## LouSHa (23 Août 2010)

En effet, merci pour vos réponses,

malheureusement après formatage en Mac OS, le disque dur ne fonctionnait plus sur la tv !
J'ai réinstallé le micrologiciel screenplay via un pc et non mon mac et ça fonctionne à nouveau...je peux uniquement le lire et rien écrire dessus depuis mon imac: C'est bien la première fois que je suis contente d'avoir acheté un netbook.

Merci quand même



darkslide a dit:


> Au contraire - il y a le micrologiciel pour le Screenplay Director. (En autres termes, le 'firmware')
> 
> De toute façon, je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous cherchez à re-initialiser le 'firmware' car il n'est même pas sur le disque - donc si vous changez/re formatter de disque, il n'y à pas de problème - pourquoi pas simplement re-formatter en MAC OS étendu et re-essayer....
> 
> ...


----------

